# Mellie is getting married!!



## Mellie1988

:wave: Hello All :wave: 

:wedding: :wedding: :wedding:

I'm Melissa, i'm 23 years old and live in Manchester with my OH Rob, also 23, and our 2 children Grace (4) and Theo (2), 
me and Rob have been together 7 years on 5th November of this year! 

So DF(Still getting used to that one!!) proposed on 21/01/12, 
he took me for a meal and then on the big wheel (like the London eye) in Manchester and got down on one knee :cloud9: 
I knew that he was proposing as he had already asked me just before New Year whilst lay in bed one night :lol:

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g314/ukmissy14/7a9b917b.jpg

Heres my gorgeous ring, I picked it myself :cloud9: its a tiny bit big so need to go back to get it resized :( ! 

So i've become abit of a Bridezilla already, jotting down numbers for guests, thinking of who will be bridesmaids, flower girls, 
colour schemes etc and wanted a journal to jot all my notes down to and share with other Bridezilla's :lol: to get opinions! 

We are thinking of getting married in May/September 2013, i'm so excited I can't wait to start planning it all! 

We are off to Rise Hall (Sarah Beenies renovation project) next Saturday, it's all the way in Hull (about 2 hours drive from our house) I don't think we could ever have our wedding there, but I just think it would be fun to go have a look :blush: 

https://assets.risehall.com/media/img/gallery/internal/gallery_slide_02.jpg?v=1

It is absolutely gorgeous! Its the kind of thing I want, a stately home that can cater for the wedding ceremony, meal and evening party and then bridal suite for myself and hubby to stay at over night! 

Will leave it here for now, at work and its home time :haha::happydance:
​


----------



## oliviarose

Congratulations :)What a lovely way to propose too. Your ring is beautiful.


----------



## Mellie1988

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g314/ukmissy14/3d3ab3cd.jpg

Possible wedding venue :D off to have a look a week on Saturday :D 

X


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Congratulations :) x


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations hun, will be stalking


----------



## Doodlebug.

Congratulations, your ring is gorgeous:) I'll be stalking


----------



## pink_bow

Erm misses how did I not know you had got engaged!!!!

Congratulations hun xx


----------



## Mellie1988

Hehe thanks hun! :) 

X


----------



## PinkEmily

Stalking!! Love the second venue :D


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:happydance: Definately following you, as always hun. I miss youuu, we need a catch up. I'm gonna text you in a lil bit. 

<3

xxx


----------



## Mellie1988

Been browsing online at dresses this evening.... thought I would post a few that I like!! 

This is probably my fave one ive seen so far! 

https://media-cdn.pinterest.com/upload/12736811415684849_uDby04py_f.jpg

Bit different, probably wouldn't have a short dress...deff gonna make the most of having a hugeee floaty dress, could wear a dress like that whenever really. Do love it though! 

https://www.elegantpark.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/16.jpg

https://www.weddingdresseslux.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Princess-Wedding-Dress-3.jpg

Can't wait to actually try on some dresses...I think i'm really gonna have a hard time find 'thee' dress though!!


----------



## KittieB

Hey, I'm also getting married next year, we'd originally planned on May but have moved it to September now to give us more time to save up some pennies :)

I love the look of the second venue and the first and last dress you posted


----------



## dizzy65

congrats that is so exciting!


----------



## comotion89

snap we've got the same engagement ring :D wondering if you've thought about your band I thought I was going classic in white gold but actual wishbone suites the curved rings better :D and looks awesome with the ring as the normal court or d shaped ban had a gap an looks odd :D were trying tO get a venue sorted I'm like the pickiest person ever hah!


----------



## Mellie1988

Awwwh nice, I really love my ring! I tried on wedding bands when we was getting my engagement ring and I agree that the curved wishbone wedding bands look fab with the engagement ring! 

No updates on the wedding front really, I keep seeing really great deals on Group On but they all expire Jan 2013 and were not planning on getting married until May/June 2013 so not suitable, plus we don't have the funds just yet boooh! Will definitely be keeping my eye out nearer the time though, some are almost 60% savings!! 

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Your second venue looks absolutely stunning.

Am loving those dresses that you've posted too :happydance:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Such gorgeous dresses! I'm so excited for you :D when are you going to do some proper dress trying on??


----------



## Mellie1988

Probably when we have booked the venue, which is hopefully going to be in September! Do excited :D my mum has said she will buy my dress :happydance: 

X


----------



## Mellie1988

Ooopsieee, neglected this abit again but haven't really got much to say as at the moment it is all about the saving ££££! 

Went and a catch up with my bestie last night who has been married for 2 years this year and we we're chatting about wedding plans and tbh she just seemed to be putting of a downer on everything :(, like I said I want to have 3 bridesmaids and 3 flower girls and shes said "oh I wouldn't bother, you've just got to think about all this money your gonna be spending on your wedding and its over in a flash, its not going to be what you think it will be...so stressful, I honestly wouldn't go all out on everything" 

Part of me is thinking she is a little jealous as she wasn't able to have all the people she wanted at her wedding, she didn't splash out much etc...I really don't know :shrug: ... 

Anyway we're hopefully off to look at some venues in August when we should have enough saved to put down a deposit for a venue :happydance: i'm sooo excited!! Then hopefully get it booked and a deposit put down in September then i'll be happy to get everything in motion, looking for my dress, bridesmaid dresses, transport etc etc .... think I need a wedding planner :lol: 

x


----------



## Kiki1993

Hello fellow bridezilla! Aw your ring is absolutely gorgeous! You have good taste lol! :thumbup: As you pointed out in my journal our dates are so close together ahh! I will know if i'm behind on planning if you have things booked and i'm like oops i forgot about that :blush: Will have to keep and eye on your journal haha x


----------



## Mellie1988

Hehe yay helloo!! 

We're off to book venue on Saturday, will take some photos of outside so u can all have a peek :D eeek so exciting to be finally booking the venue! 

X


----------



## Kiki1993

Mellie1988 said:


> Hehe yay helloo!!
> 
> We're off to book venue on Saturday, will take some photos of outside so u can all have a peek :D eeek so exciting to be finally booking the venue!
> 
> X

Oh crap i need my bum in gear haha, aw take loads of pics for us then haha, cant wait to see it :thumbup: x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

excited for piccies!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## aly888

Mellie!!! I didn't even know you were engaged. How'd I miss that? :wacko:
Deffo stalking your journal (if you update it more often ;) ). What date have you chosen? xx


----------



## Mellie1988

Haha got engaged in January missyy ! I dunno how you missed that hehe!! 

I promise I will try to update it more :blush: not much has been happening though recently to be honest, just lots of money saving!! 

We have decided on 24th May 2014 :happydance: no special reason really, it falls on a bank holiday weekend so it means lots of people will be off work, hopefully it will be nice weather also!! 

Not long till your wedding eeek :D :D is it all coming together now? Off to stalk for your journal!! 

x

x x


----------



## aly888

:headspin::headspin: We'll be anniversary twins!!! We're getting married 24th May 2013. Haha

Well congratulations sweetie. Deffo keep this updated purlease :D xx


----------



## Twinkl3

Congratulations!!

Your engagement ring is beautiful, Looking forward to seeing pictures of your venue aswell as it sounds lovely :) We're also getting married on the 24th May 2014 .. So here's another Bridezilla lol.

Have you chosen any colour schemes? what type of flowers you want?


----------



## Lauren25

Stalking, loving all your ideas so far!
Can't wait to read more :)


----------



## Mellie1988

Helloo to new stalkers :wave: yay for being bride twins!! 

Colour schemes i'm toying with a gold/champagne colour at the moment, the room we are getting married in and where the evening reception is red so I think it will go really well!

Well I found out i'm pregnant with number 3 this morning!! Eeeeek :D :happydance: Sooo happy/excited/little shocked/worried....every emotion possible right now!! Mainly happy and excited though :D 

I'm 3w6d due on 7th June 2013, baby will be almost 1 at the wedding, also 1 year to get rid of any excess weight!! 

So excited, this has got to be the best week of this year so far!! Finding out were expecting and putting down the deposit for the wedding :cloud9: actually on cloud 9 right now!!


----------



## Twinkl3

Aww congratulations on your pregnancy! :) We're hoping to have a LO at our wedding aswell. 

Champagne would go lovely with the red. I think most venues are red nowadays as ours is aswell :haha: Like you, ours goes as we'd already chosen burgandy & champagne for the colour scheme. How much further have you got on with your planning? Are you having a civil ceremony or church wedding? :)


----------



## Mellie1988

Thankyou! 

Champagne and burgundy sounds lovely! 

We're having a civil ceromony :) we will be getting married around 4pm so it will be a late wedding, wedding breakfast then evening reception starting around 8pm.

We have decided on guest list and will have 65 day guests and 72 evening guests although were having it quite far away from where our friends live so i'm not sure if the evening guests only will turn up as its starting quite late? Unless they stay over at the hotel...i'm not too bothered, the day guests are the most important then evening guests are just distant friends or work colleagues. 

I had my 2 bridesmaids picked, my sister and my BFF...asked my cousin yesterday and she cried and screeched yes :lol: sooo I have my 3 bridesmaids :D OH has decided on best man but hes possibly moving to Canada soon :dohh: so things may be a little hard on that front but hes said he will come back 6 months before the wedding then again 2 weeks before the wedding soooo finger X'd it will all work out! 

Thats about it for plans so far, the venue includes photographer, cars, flowers, venue dresser, DJ etc so effectively we have them all planned too, just don't know exactly what we want from each supplier just yet! 

How about you, do you have a journal?? 

x


----------



## Kiki1993

Oh MY GOD!!!! Congratulations! :) Definitely agree that sounds like the best week ever :cloud9: Very happy for you both :flower: I would feel like shouting it from roof tops haha, it is a good thing we have this to do that on though :haha: 
xxxxx


----------



## pink_bow

I am jealous of all your plans! Can't wait to see pics of the venue. I want to get married!! xxx


----------



## Mellie1988

It's official!! We're getting married 24th May 2014 at 4pm!! :cloud9: 

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g314/ukmissy14/E61B8261-5CF6-4CD8-A240-52624C08FB01-3942-00000AA5E9CE4A48.jpg 

As promised a picture of the venue :D eeeek sooo excited!! Going to call the registrar on Monday and provisionally book the slot for our wedding! 

X


----------



## Lauren25

Yaaayyyy does it feel even more real now you've booked your venue?!
And congratulations on your :bfp: that will be a great age, unlike us we were TTC stopped for the wedding and that month found out I was pregnant so our baby 4 1/2 months ahhhhh!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Yes! I can't stop beaming :D hehe!! Definitely the best week of this year....I'm actually floating around on cloud 9 hehe! 

And thankyou, baby will be 11 months at the wedding so it will be a very nice age I think! The events co ordinator asked today how many children will be at the sit down meal so had to factor in little bean and also my SIL just found out she's pregnant so I told them 7 children eeeek....my mum doesn't know I'm pregnant yet so she was like why 7, I was just like oh erm think my friend is bringing her little girl hehe!! 

X


----------



## aly888

:shock: omg congratulations!!!!! How exciting :D We had a pregnancy "scare" (don't like calling them that) last month which would have meant baby would have been 1-3 weeks old!!! Luckily, for the wedding, we weren't, so we're still WTT

Venue looks lush too. Can't believe you've pretty much got everything sorted. You've got more organised than I have, and I'm a year ahead of you :wacko: xx


----------



## Mellie1988

Hehe thanks hun! 

I feel like we're too far ahead with the planning, literally gotta sit back now until a year before then we will go menu tasting, meet with florist, venue dresser etc about 6 months before .... It's going to drag! Although I think I'm glad we can enjoy the pregnancy which is probably going to be our last so I'm glad that we won't need to stress with wedding plans until baby is around 3/4 months old!! 

Just gotta make sure I eat sensibly this pregnancy and as soon as I get the go ahead post birth....gym, diet and loose any excess weight and tone up!! Eeek but nervous in that sense but ill just have to find my will power and a good kick up the ass!!! 

X


----------



## aly888

Aww pleased for you hun. Did you gain weight with your other two?

You could always help me with my planning if you wanted. Haha xx


----------



## Mellie1988

Yeah but I was bet silly eating shit all the time haha so this time I'm gonna stick to healthy eating and try do walking as much as I can too like walking grace to and from school on my days off and use MIL treadmill as and when I can...11 months after aswell should be more than enough to get rid of weight I think! 

X 

X x


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations on the pregnancy :happydance: your venue looks gorgeous


----------



## Mellie1988

Thanks hun :D! 

X


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Argh! Just stopping by to say congrats I just noticed your ticker great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Thanks hun!! Not told many ppl yet so keep it hush :D gonna tell Claire when I next see her hehe 

X


----------



## Blueberri

Congrats on the wedding and the pregnancy!!! <3


----------



## pinkandfluffy

My lips are sealed hun - what happens on bnb stays on bnb lol I just got too giddy not to pop here and post haha x x


----------



## Mellie1988

Hehe I know i'm very giddy also, want to shout it from the rooftops, its sooo hard keeping it a secret haha, thats why I love BnB, its like a little secret world that you can post anything :D lol! 

Hows you and your two little dudes?? 

x


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Tired snotty and coughy, lol!!!

How are you feeling? Will the kids be excited?! X


----------



## Mellie1988

Awwww nooo poor little fellas :(! Hope they feel better soon...theres nothing worse when babies are ill and you can't do anything! 

I'm feeling sick, tired, and rather bloated lol :D....other than that its going well, I almost forgot I was pregnant the other day when I wasn't feeling sick for a few hours :lol: 

Grace is going to be sooooo excited, I don't think Theo will understand/care much until the baby is actually here or i'm really visibly showing?! I don't want to tell them too early as Grace is one impatient little lady :rofl: she would be asking me constantly when the baby is coming....think I will tell her around 25 weeks, maybe later if I can....I am so excited to tell her though and see her reaction :cloud9: 

x


----------

